# I had no choice in being born and I have no choice in when I die.



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

So why the ****, here and gone against my will, am I worrying about what some dumbass stranger thinks?

The clash of those two ideas strangely made me feel very positive today.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Well at least with sa. Your chances of dying are less because you probably stay at home much more than the average person. You don't have a choice, but you can change the odds!


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

I'll concede it's a very existentialist thought. 
Life with SA just seems so '_heavy_', for want of a better word. It's trying to get my mind to understand how preposterous life is itself, and how preposterous it is to care about what others think in that context, to help lift that weight off my shoulders.

You're right B&B but I hope noone here would consider that option unless terminally ill.


----------



## Cherry Quartz (Jul 6, 2012)

Well, that's a very nice positive outlook. 

When I realized that it wasn't my choice to be brought into this world, I got pretty angry. I don't want to be here. Society is all screwy and there's no way that I can survive without pretending to be someone else. 

But then, ya know, I remembered that not all of society is so terrible... 

I just wish that we could all get along and live in harmony. And that the people with SA or any other disorder that prevents them from functioning in this society could be better understood by the people who don't have to worry about any of this "fitting in" and stuff.

I saw a thread today that someone posted here, about how you can't really be completely honest on job applications unless you're not shy, introverted, charismatic, etc. I just don't think that it should be that way. I don't think that we should have to lie our way through our lives to survive in this society. I don't want to pretend to be someone I'm not. 

I want to just be.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Jollygoggles said:


> So why the ****, here and gone against my will, am I worrying about what some dumbass stranger thinks?


I choose to not worry about what they think. They don't know me so therefore what gives them to right to judge me?


----------



## Blackguy (Jul 22, 2009)

The fact that i'm going to die one day makes me happy too.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Indeed, not giving a **** seems to be the general way to get ahead. Life's short, go get some.


----------



## kenjy (Jul 22, 2012)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Indeed, not giving a **** seems to be the general way to get ahead. Life's short, go get some.


 I need to live like this.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I love the idea. In the long run, what does the opinion of some random person that you don't know (or anybody for that matter) really matter?? In reality, all we are is dust in the wind, so why let other people's opinions have ANY influence on your life at all?? Kinda puts the irrationality of SA into perspective, and it's a good point to start overcoming the SA mindset


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

i tell myself something similar like this as sort of a pep talk before i go somewhere where there's a lot of ppl. unfortunately it's one thing to say it to yourself mentally and another to actually MAKE yourself believe it. my mind does it's own thing and im back to square one.


----------

